# Install help..blitzsafe adapter (I searched..no luck)



## Prov431 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am installing an XM skyfi unit in my 01 330i (HK system with factory nav, factory 6 disk changer)
I purchased the following componants:
XM SkyFi reciever
SkiFi car kit (to get the cradle and antena)
ProFit BM-50-99A vehicle specific mount
Blitzsafe aux input adapter BMW/XM/DMX DEL V.1

Since my HU will not support presets or displaying xm information (except channel #), Ive decided that I would go with the skyfi unit and mount it with the profit mount, controlling all input through it.
That's the easy part.
I am not sure how or where to connect the bliztsafe adapter or how or where I need to run wires from it to the HU, if that is even required.

The skyfi will be mounted according to profit's instructions..to the right of the HU, using the car kit cradle. The antena is going on the back trunk lid through the child seat restraint mount.

Can someone please post some pics with some decent instructions on adapter installation and any necessary wiring....I'd really love to do this right the first time!
I surely appreciate any info!!!

Thanks in adance,
Dan


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

All the Blitzsafes I've ever seen plug into the changer's connector in the back of the car.


----------



## Prov431 (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, there is a 6 and 3 pin connector by the changer...which I had read about on the forum...but I am not sure what to do after that. Do I need to then run wires to the skyfi up front, or do I do something like plug the skyfi into the HU cd harness.....sorry, I'm wicked confused!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've installed (not my own E46) a XM Commander, which has a display/control panel and a tuner unit. I mounted the tuner box in the back next to the Blitzsafe, and ran the long wire to the control unit up to the front.

There are no connections to make up front using the Blitzsafe, so however the skyfi works, you'll need to accomodate for that. I believe the Skyfi is self-containted, so my guess is that all the cabling from it will have to be run to the Blitzsafe in back.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

On the sky fi you would connect the power up front somewhere, connect the antenna to the back of the cradle.. now there should be an audio output on the back maybe a mini headphone jack or something that will have to be converted to RCA jacks and connected to the adapter in the rear.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I had this setup in my old '01 325. You need to run RCA cables from the Blitzsafe located in trunk, to the front of the car. This may require connection adapters depending on your cable. Then you will need a Y-harness (RCA to mini-headphone jack). The mini headphone jack will then plug into the cradle.

You need to use the cigarette lighter plug that is provided for power. Your car is 12V, but the Skyfi runs on 6v. The plug has a voltage step down built in. If you want to hardwire your Skyfi in, you need to go to radio shack and get a cigarette plug power point. Hardwire that in, then connect the skyfi cig lighter plug into that.

If you don't want to hardwire it in, you need to use the cig lighter, which is pretty ugly imo.

You can put the antenna in the rear parcel shelf, or on the dashboard. It doesn't have too many reception problems by doing so.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

I did the exact same install on my old '02 325, except that I used a roady2.

The Blitzsafe goes in the trunk, and you have to run the wires forward.
To do this, the back seat and the center console has to come out. The best place to run the wires is under the carpet by the driveshaft tunnel, into the center console.

For power, you can tap into the cell phone harness in the center console. I purchased a standard terminal strip from Radio Shack, to plug into the connector. To the apropriate pins on the terminal strip, I soldered a cigarette lighter adapter. There is both switched and unswitched power available.

For specific details, I suggest you spend some time on the following web sites:

http://www.my330i.com
http://www.openbmw.com
http://www.bmw325i.net
http://www.tmk.com/bmw/index.shtml

I hope this helps...


----------



## Prov431 (Oct 10, 2004)

Guys, thanks very much for the information, that is exactly what I needed. I wouldn't have thought about the 6 volt power issue unless you mentioned it. That is going to save me a lot of time.
Much appreciated!!


----------

